# Kids



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe this should be in the off topic area but since I chat with some of you folks on the occasional thursday night I feel a bit of kinsmenship here, please bear with me....

Keep a real close eye on your kids. Same way you look at a trench to see if its got a chance of caving in... Look at your kids, their worlds cave in fast. My nephews GF ended their relationship a couple months ago and he hasnt been the same. Quiet. Introverted. Loner. This kid is a fireball 24/7 before his world caved. Life of the party and not an enemy on this rock... His folks tried to get him in some counseling but he always mantained that he was OK, just bummed out. With a prom pic in his hand he held a gun to his chest and pulled the trigger. 100's of lives shattered and one life lost.... I'm gonna miss you a damn lot Cody James, Love ya' 'Unca' Paul


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry bout your loss. I am 22 and these days seem to be harder for the younger crowd. I don't know why. I got crushed a while back too, I know how he was feeling. Wish the outcome for you was different. I agree with you don't let the kids out to much. I am helpin a long time family friends daughter through the same thing. She tried to commit suicide.I am basically hangin out with her everynight. Tryin to show her that life does go on. It hurts for the time being. Again I am sorry for your lose. Life should never end like that. Wish it was different for you.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. That's such a shame. I also have a nephew thats always depressed, just don't know why this younger generation cannot cope with everyday happenings.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss - our thoughts & prayers are with you, his family, and all those that this affected. It truly is a shame


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Paul


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

jmic said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. That's such a shame. I also have a nephew thats always depressed, just don't know why this younger generation cannot cope with everyday happenings.


 JMIC I ask the same questions. There are some things I can cope with but some I can not. I guess that goes with everybody. I don't know why tho. When i find a suitable answer I will get back to you.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder to keep my priorities straight.

take care,

Matt


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear about the tragedy. I can relate, but I wont hi jack your posting to hear bout my probs. I will say god bless you and your family.

Lord Jesus, please be with this family in their time of need- amen


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Maybe this should be in the off topic area but since I chat with some of you folks on the occasional thursday night I feel a bit of kinsmenship here, please bear with me....


You posted in the right place.

The first thing I thought while reading your post was "Holy Sh*t".

Then I took a few minutes, and thought Holy "F***!"

I cannot even begin to imagine the pain and despair your family feels to lose a young man with so much promise.

I don't know what else to say. I wish i could come up with some snappy jargon that will make everything seem OK, but I have nothing that would seem to justify this. I have always thought that with every event there can be some good found in it. Recently, I am not so sure. I keep looking and I hope you will too.

Your family will be in my prayers, as I am sure all others here, perhaps you can find some comfort in that. 

I am sorry for your loss, God bless.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I too am very sorry for your loss. This is one of those times where there isn't much to say other than we would all have liked to see a different ending. I too have noticed that our youth are more hopeless than ever. They took the bible out of schools in the mid 60's and statistically things got worse at an exponential rate. If we hope in people, we will always be dissappointed. If we look to the media for answers, we will always be manipulated. If we listen to music for direction, we learn to hate our parents and despise those who do not approve of us. I am being over dramatic to say that we need to grab on to our kids and those kids we have influence with and give them some hope. Give them a trade, give them encouragement, love em even when we don't approve of what they do, and give them an eternal hope in Jesus.......I'm not talking religion, simply truth and it's not always about hitting church every Sunday-living it will have the greatest impact on those that are watching ever so closely. Ultimately we cannot control nor be responsible for the outcomes of other people's lives, but we can surely try to make a difference. I am truly sorry to hear of your loss, and like others have said, God bless you and yours through this difficult time.

Jason


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Im not too teribly computer savvy so not sure if I can post the link but one of his friends made a video and posted it on youtube.... Just type in 'Cody Davidson' A pretty good look into the kids life.... Paul


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw the video. WOW he was loved a many, looked like a great kid. Again very sorry for your loss. Hang in there, it never gets easier persay but easier to live with.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers Paul, from the heart.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A friend of mine met a girl on the internet, hooked up with her and got her pregnant. He is from PA, she is from VA. She moved up here with him and made plans to get married. Obviously being in that situation, you are gonna have problems. I guess he was in financial trouble, truck was gonna get repo'ed. Good kid, always jolly and willing to help you out. Well him and his fiance had a fight and the next morning, she found him in the barn hanging by rope. He left her at 6 months pregnant. 

Sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers with you and your family.

BTW, my son's name is also Cody James.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm very "clumsy" when it comes to extending condolences at a time like this. please accept mine.


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss and my prayers to you and your family.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Paul,

I had hoped to learn your name under different circumstances.

The death of your nephew, Cody James is a sadness that carry's a great weight. I pray the Lord will guide you and all of Cody James family through these days of darkness.

With confidence I say, Paul with your post here there are now many more hearts and minds praying and petitioning God. With a great hope and faith in his intercession in your lives to strengthen and console all of you. 

Please take heart in the fact that the mercy of God we cannot begin to comprehend it's magnificence and abundance. 

God bless you Paul

Us!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, i have lost several friends this way over similar matters and its never easy.


----------



## mtm (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul,

In April my son was struck by a car while crossing the street. 8 months later they are finally talking about releasing him from the rehab/hospital. He suffered a traumatic brain injury, resulting in a paralysis on the left side of his body. His life at 21yrs old is forever changed, I haven't worked in six months, and have approximately 9 days from December 27 to January 5th to make my house wheelchair friendly for him. 

The only thing that could make my situation worse is if I had lost him forever. I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine the pain your family is feeling right now. My prayers are with you.

M


----------

